# squirrel taking bait and leaving trap



## daynabreaton (Nov 27, 2010)

any ideas this squirrel has been seen in the main floor and now we have it in the basement (furnace room) tried 2 different traps and the damn thing is getting the bait and getting out...


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 6, 2010)

Try tying the bait to the trap with picture wire. That way the squirrel has to futz around with it, increasing the chances of tripping the release.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

What kind of peanut butter do you use?

It taste very good!


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey there daynabreaton. What kind of traps are you using? Let us know and we can probably have a better idea of figuring this out.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

How did this work out? May need to put solid walls where the bait is to keep the varmint from reaching through the trap from the outside.


----------

